# (auto)filter of pivottable/draaitabel?



## APOC [T.I.M.] (Jun 28, 2007)

Ik ken het principe van filteren (icm labels) in excel (XP versie of hoger als in 2007) redelijk
*=> Data - Filter - AutoFilter dus*
Okay, werkt mooi, ALS je "niks bijzonders" wilt... maar afwijken van voorgekauwd door M$ wordt weer drama?
* 
Situatie:*
Een film lijssie met onderandere dus de titels, (Sub)Titels, Genre, Ondertitels (ja dan nee), Dvd's (aantal), Trivia (info)
Heb op die labels dus de autofilter geplaatst.
Als je op een pijlte klikt kan je filteren op een bepaalde manier, goh verassend... MAAR toch niet zo geniaal als je zou verwachten OF hopen, standaard in elk geval.

*Voorbeeld:* 
onder Genre; stel ik wil alleen horror's dan klik ik op't pijltje en selecteer horror, PRACHTIG ik zie alleen horror, MAAR...
er zijn onder Genre ook films die onder meer noemers zijn weg te schrijven, een voorbeeldje: Horror / Mystery / Thriller (vlgs imdb opgave)
Wat is nu het geval? DIE krijg je dus niet te zien wanneer je filtert, puur en alleen alles met alleen en verder niks dan horror onder Genre.
Knaken dus, want ik zou graag ALLES m.b.t. horror willen filteren.

Hoor ik daar aangepaste filter? JAAAAA, leuk maar veel te lastig
=> klik filter pijltje, kies aangepast, scroll naar bevat, voer horror in en ok/enter <= NU werkt het dus wel zoals ik zou willen.
Alleen vind ik het op deze manier veel te omslachtig en arbeidsintensief, aangezien ik nu eenmaal daar te lui voor ben en hou van kort, simpel maar doeltreffend is dit dus echt geen optie!
(oh ja, terug naar totaal overzicht is effe op je gesorteerde label klikken (pijltje) en kiezen alle categorieen)

IS er niet effe een simpele oplossing dat die filter functie standaard filtert met joker tekens o.i.d.? kort samengevat alles rondom variabele als je gegeven er maar ergens in voor komt.
Aan de uitegebreide filter (data-filter-uitgebreidefilter) heb ik naar mijn insziens niks aan want daar kan ik vlgs mij alleen maar het filter bereik aangeven en geen ,,zoek opdracht'' o.i.d. OF ik moet debiel worden en volledig deze functie misplaatst hebben, lijkt me erg sterk.

DUS:
Is er een relatieve simpele truuk dan wel instelling voor OF heeft iemand al eens een dergelijke vb-code gebouwd OF moet ik toch helaas zelf an't knutselen?

EXAMPLE FILE / Voorbeeld:
=> http://members.home.nl/tzoetebier/publiek/stuff/example/voorbeeld.xls

Een andere oplossing is wellicht mbv draaitabellen/pivottabellen, maar daar ben ik niet echt into zeg maar...


Thx,
Tim


----------



## erik.van.geit (Jun 28, 2007)

Hallo, APOC [T.I.M.]
Welcome to the Board !!!!!

Je post doet me wat op 2 gedachten hinken:
1. Zou je niet overwegen om de layout aan te passen?
Verscheidene kolommen, 1 voor elk genre, per rij kan je dan in de toepasselijke kolommen een "x" of een vinkje plaatsen. Dat filtert gemakkelijk en heeft nog andere voordelen lijkt me: bijvoorbeeld ook handig om tellingen uit te voeren.
2. Je zou dus graag een automatische autofilter willen. Je hebt nog niet verteld hoe je die in werking wil zetten. Misschien via een listbox of met een lijst gevalideerde cel? Laat maar horen.

beste groeten,
Erik


----------



## APOC [T.I.M.] (Jun 28, 2007)

*Hi Erik*

Hallo Erik,
yes, welcome back...
Ik ben hiero tijden terug eerder aktief geweest, user en pass kwijt geraakt en nu dus weer opnieuw nu vanaf 0...

*mbt:*
*1. *vind ik juist onoverzichterlijk, kwestie van smaak en/of mening, voor mij geen optie.
*2. *principe als van AutoFilter maar dan flexibeler.
ik wil dus (erg) graag een listbox of iets dergelijks waarin ik bijv. in kollom Genre kan kiezen uit bijv.
Horror / Action / Comedy / Thriller / Drama / Crime / etc.
En dat als ik dan bijv. ,,Horror'' kies dat dan alle genre's er uit worden gefilterd die ,,Horror'' bevatten, dus *niet *alleen ,,Horror'' maar ook een genre omschrijving als bijv. ,,Horror / Action''.
AutoFilter wat ik nu heb filtert alleen letterlijk ,,Horror'' als ik dat kies en dan negeert ie bijv. ,,Horror / Action'' en dat is dus net niet wat ik wil.
Ik zoek meer iets van een flexibeler filteren (mbv jokertekens o.i.d.?)
En natuurlijk met een/de optie als bij AutoFilter: [Alle Categorieën] om alles weer bij het oude terug te krijgen.

Wellicht dat AutoFilter is te finetunen, maar daar ben ik bang voor, waarschijnlijk wordt het iets van een list(box) met achterliggende code/script?

Hopelijk begrijpt U wat ik bedoel?

met vriendelijke groet,
Tim


----------



## erik.van.geit (Jun 28, 2007)

eerst heb je het over een listbox en daarna over jokertekens
die zijn niet combineerbaar
is een listbox met de verschillende genres voldoende?

in elk geval is autofilter, maar dan automatisch, "the way to go"
je kan alvast een macro opnemen terwijl je customautofilter toepast en die macro hier dan posten, ondertussen merk je misschien wel zelf hoe je dat met een listbox kan combineren


----------



## erik.van.geit (Jun 28, 2007)

You posted the same question in the "Excel Questions" forum. I hate to work on a case - especially in this kinda "private" forum, when it comes to Dutch - when a duplicate thread on the same subject is running.
Since you are not really a new member, you should know about the 
boardrules.

leavin this one,
Erik


----------



## APOC [T.I.M.] (Jun 28, 2007)

sorry my bad, I should use the english one I guess.
Only use the foreign board i've youre unable to cummincate in english?


----------



## Greg Truby (Jul 11, 2007)

> ...Only use the foreign board i've youre unable to cummincate in english?



Nope.  Not 100% the case.  Just don´t post duplicate threads without at a minimum posting links in each thread to the other version of it.  In the English version, you can say something like "Dutch version here" with a link.  And in the Dutch version say "English version here" with a link.  That way someone like Erik or Aladin can read your problem´s description in your mother tongue and, if need be ask for a point of clarification.  However, if someone has already been working on a solution and the English thread is developing; the Dutch-speaking board member(s) won´t spend time writing up a post / developing code or formulas that are already posted in the English thread.

So, the issue is not "only post here if you can´t speak English".  The issue is "do not cross-post without clearly indicating that you have cross-posted and provide links to forum members.

Regards,


----------

